# DS Lite Battery Quality?



## jmckutchin (Jul 15, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with the DS Lite Battery replacement Shoptemp offers? I bought one from dealextreme a few years back and it maybe lasted 1 hour. I really don't feel like paying 20 bucks (15+5 shipping) to get a new one from Nintendo.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 15, 2010)

What battery power was the one you bought from DealExtreme, 2000mAh? Because that would probably be the same as the one Shoptemp stocks.
Or was it 1200mAh? Because maybe it's like the one Play-asia stock.

To be honest I'm not sure I recommend either, maybe just buy the official replacement.


----------



## popoffka (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone already posted here about the ShopTemp's DS lite battery replacement, and, to make long story short, it's a shitty one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2010)

just buy the official one, otherwise you'll get stuck with a shitty one that lasts 30 minutes.


----------



## jmckutchin (Jul 16, 2010)

that's what I thought. I actually ended up trying that battery I bought a year or two ago... and suprisingly enough, it's lasted 3 hours without going red. I have yet to pick my DS back up today, but we'll see how it does.

I currently get about 6 or 7 hours with my current DS Lite battery before it goes red... maybe I'll just wait to get a 3DS, haha.


----------

